# Nishidemiyako gives birth



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 23, 2010)

I just got this baby. It is a lovely marginal variegated leaf form. I have one already, but this one has particularly nice variegation. The sticks are there to hold the main growth in position.







On occasion this form will produce a reverse in the variegation pattern. Instead of being on the leaf margin, the yellow/white part will be in the middle with the green out on the margin. When a growth comes along like this it makes a different form called Manazuru. Here you can see one forming - Yippie!






It will take another couple years for the Manazuru growth to attain adult size and then if in turn it puts out another growth, it likely will be another Manazuru. At some point in the future, say when the plant has 4 or so of these growths they can be detached from the main plant to grow on alone. I can't wait, it should only take another 10 years or so! :rollhappy::sob::rollhappy:


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeay babies!!!!:clap:

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 23, 2010)

:drool::drool: GORGEOUS! 2 for 1! :clap::clap:


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 23, 2010)

Ah yes, very nice! I have a Nishi with two Manazuru babies! :clap: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> At some point in the future, say when the plant has 4 or so of these growths they can be detached from the main plant to grow on alone. I can't wait, it should only take another 10 years or so! :rollhappy::sob::rollhappy:



Sounds like a plan! :crazy: Oh, you Neo people! oke:


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 23, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Sounds like a plan! :crazy: Oh, you Neo people! oke:



But when you consider that a quality, blooming size Manazuru plant with two fans (one large and one small) currently sells in USA for roughly $750, it's not quite so crazy is it?! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmmmmm $750 x 2 - from 4 growth Manazuru = $1500/10 years = $150/year - Bernie Madoff type investment strategy! oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 23, 2010)

Oooo, I _love_ variegated foliage. That's special! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2010)

That's a beauty, Tom!


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

the foliage is very beautiful!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmmm $750 x 2 - from 4 growth Manazuru = $1500/10 years = $150/year - Bernie Madoff type investment strategy! oke:



Ah yes, but when one only pays $150 or less for the original Nishidemiyako plant, it's not such a bad investment after all, especially when one gets to enjoy the plant(s) for the duration of the ten year period and beyond!  That's ten years of sweetly fragrant blooms on hot summer nights, awesome variegated foliage to brighten those dull winter days, bragging rights for a decade or more, and an all-consuming hobby to waste...errrr..._spend_ one's time obsessing over as well. :rollhappy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Ah yes, but when one only pays $150 or less for the original Nishidemiyako plant, it's not such a bad investment after all, especially when one gets to enjoy the plant(s) for the duration of the ten year period and beyond!



What's more, I got it for a song...


----------



## Heather (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> What's more, I got it for a song...



Bingo! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> That's ten years of sweetly fragrant blooms on hot summer nights, awesome variegated foliage to brighten those dull winter days, bragging rights for a decade or more, and an all-consuming hobby to waste...errrr..._spend_ one's time obsessing over as well. :rollhappy:



Addicted!


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 24, 2010)

Is it just the photo angle, or is the varigation pattern different? 
And if so, will it change to the mature pattern later, or is this a new pattern to watch?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2010)

the keiki is a totally different pattern, that's cool.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 24, 2010)

ohio-guy said:


> Is it just the photo angle, or is the varigation pattern different?
> And if so, will it change to the mature pattern later, or is this a new pattern to watch?



That's the point :wink: The keiki is a new pattern called Manazuru. With any luck, Tom's keiki will remain Manazuru as it matures. The parent is Nishidemiyako. Manazuru is worth much more when it comes to selling these plants. Personally I like the look of the variegation on Manazuru much better, but the Nishidemiyako plant has more vigor and is better at flowering. Some (but not all) owners of Nishidemiyako get lucky and get to have the best of both worlds! This is why I like my Nishidemiyako plant so very much! Mine happens to have two Manazuru babies. :drool: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2010)

Are there any photos of a big plant w/ lots of Manazurus and Nishidemiyakos?


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah, I went back and read what I missed. It was there all along. Duh!
It also looks as if a new growth is starting to the left of the closeup picture.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Are there any photos of a big plant w/ lots of Manazurus and Nishidemiyakos?



I don't have any. Maybe Tom has snapped photos of one like this at a show. My Nishi looks much like Tom's except it has two Manazurus instead of one.



ohio-guy said:


> Ah, I went back and read what I missed. It was there all along. Duh!
> It also looks as if a new growth is starting to the left of the closeup picture.



Indeed! It might be another Manazuru, too! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2010)

*Zurui! I wanna Manazuru!*



NYEric said:


> Are there any photos of a big plant w/ lots of Manazurus and Nishidemiyakos?



Eric, you are a pest, aren't you? Well it would be wonderful to have a plant with LOTS of Manazuru and Nishidemiyako as well...if this were are perfect world. Did a bit of searching on the web and here's a sample of pics I found.

The first pic on this page is Manazuru. The growth in front is Manazuru, the one behind is Nishidemiyako:

http://blog.goo.ne.jp/fuuranzannmai/c/f776e66c9a13e5ee08de3a9d1a2ad80f/1

Another Manazuru that has been separated from the mother plant - bad idea since it could easily die with just a single growth. Notice the white is mostly on the interior of the leaf blade instead of the margin. Also notice the increased purple of the petiole bases. Typical traits for this form. That said, not a very nice plant in its current state:

http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/benioogi8855/38638171.html?p=1&pm=l

The third set of pics down on this page is a nice division of Manazuru. This this the goal you want to achieve. Notice that some growths are quite green, while others are mostly white. The green parts can give enough strength to the whole plant to keep it going if it is carefully cared for.

http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/hfmjr376/folder/1432208.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> What's more, I got it for a song...



What song did you sing? I want to learn it. :wink:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> What song did you sing? I want to learn it. :wink:



One of the favorite karaoke songs in Japan, "On Top of the World", of course!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 25, 2010)

Gosh, I really like the plant shown in that last set of example photos for which you gave us the link, Tom. Nice! :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Eric, you are a pest, aren't you? Well it would be wonderful to have a plant with LOTS of Manazuru and Nishidemiyako as well...if this were are perfect world. Did a bit of searching on the web and here's a sample of pics I found.




Thanx for sharing; don't you feel better now?!


----------



## VickiC (Aug 25, 2010)

*KyushuCalanthe*

Very, very nice!!







KyushuCalanthe said:


> I just got this baby. It is a lovely marginal variegated leaf form. I have one already, but this one has particularly nice variegation. The sticks are there to hold the main growth in position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 26, 2010)

so, what if you pay big bucks for the expensive one and two years later all the new growths revert to the cheaper version? also, what if you bring the plant home and when you water it the first time, all the white stripes wash away leaving only green leaves behind? :crazy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 26, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> so, what if you pay big bucks for the expensive one and two years later all the new growths revert to the cheaper version?



Luck of the draw I suppose. Not likely actually. It is more likely to simply die. Many fuukiran forms came from others in a similar fashion, particularly the ones showing variegation. These by and large have proven to be stable.



> also, what if you bring the plant home and when you water it the first time, all the white stripes wash away leaving only green leaves behind? :crazy:



Then you got stiffed and it's time to go kick some butt!


----------



## Clark (Aug 28, 2010)

Great link Tom.
Point and clicked to the left brought me to alot of interesting Neos.
Some of the tigers...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Aug 28, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bolero (Aug 29, 2010)

Beautiful foliage! Congrats on the baby!!!


----------



## swamprad (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep, wonderful. I can only sit here and drool!


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 30, 2010)

Its a beauty Tom.. I want one hahah.. 

Brett


----------

